# Loyalty



## bloodwood (Mar 27, 2002)

Given the current state of Modern Arnis, where does loyalty come into play? With the Professor no longer around as a unifying force, where do you draw the line. It didn't matter who your instructor was, although their qualifications greatly varied, we all still were under the IMAF and Professor Presas. Now we have decisions to make. Do you remain with a group, even though you believe another better fits your needs, or do you make a change to better yourself. Do you stay or go, for rank or knowledge or both and will you be hurt by your loyalty? I know of one group that is giving out black belts like candy (for a hefty camp and testing fee of course). Do you go that route and think you're better than you are, or travel a more traditional path and earn the rank you acquire by hard work?  

The decisions that we make today will absolutely affect our futures in Modern Arnis, our training knowledge and the types of people we are associated with in the years to come. I for one have always been loyal but I also take my training seriously. I know where my priorities are and that is first of all, being loyal to myself and to making myself the best I can be. 

We should all stop and take a look at where we are, and are we there for the right reasons.:soapbox:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 27, 2002)

I follow my heart, but allow my head to guide it.

I want my training and rank to mean something... If I wanted the easy route to blackbelt, I could spend the $10 and buy it. I prefer to go where I see the truth is, and deal with those who seem honorable.

I too, wish to be the best I can be.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> *I know of one group that is giving out black belts like candy (for a hefty camp and testing fee of course). *



You ask an interesting question and we all must answer it in one way or another. What group are you referring to above incidentally?


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 28, 2002)

IMAF-Delaney, I am aware of several  BB promotions to those without the rank or the time. They seem to be doing this for the $$ and to keep from loosing people. Although I do not agree with their policies, my question was asked in a broader sense and I used that tactic that they are using as and example for why some students and instructors alike may use to base their decision on.
Politics are sure to play a part in our decisions but our associations should not affect our honor or good name. If you can sleep at night knowing you've made the right choices for the right reasons then you are true and loyal to yourself. :asian:


----------

